# Outing flies complete



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

Here are the flies that i am donating to the raffle for the ausable outing. green caddis, stones, spring wigglers, lots of egg patterns, latex wigglers, hex nymphs, pt nymphs, sparrows, and some estaz eggs.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

nice looking set of flies fowl!


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Those are some great looking flies there fowl!


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Man, those flies are pretty as a picture.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey Chris, I changed my mind, I want my fly box back! LOL! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

That's one raffle prize someones gonna really love for sure!


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

Nice looking flies Fowl!


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Your giving those Away?
You think I could BackDoor them for ca$h??
I won't say anything if you don't 

 Nice stuff Man!


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

fowl assasination said:


> Here are the flies that i am donating to the raffle for the ausable outing. green caddis, stones, spring wigglers, lots of egg patterns, latex wigglers, hex nymphs, pt nymphs, sparrows, and some estaz eggs.


WOW!! I was only expecting a small assortment....:yikes: OMG! Those will make someone happy for sure.... Thank You!

Thank You Burksee for the fly box as well....

We will probably give them away individually ........:lol: That should make the outing last a while.........


----------



## ngheen (Apr 1, 2009)

slodrift is there anything i can do to help with the fund raiser from my southern location? i am hoping to attend and would like to do my part to help out. let me know !!!!


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

ngheen said:


> slodrift is there anything i can do to help with the fund raiser from my southern location? i am hoping to attend and would like to do my part to help out. let me know !!!!


Start spreading the word.....:lol:

I most certainly will let you know if anything comes up.......


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

That looks like a LOT of work.


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

WOW you got some awsome tieing skills. those are nice and some LUCKY person will be happier than ever!!


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

i know that there is *alot* of fly tiers out there better than me, my flies catch fish though. I am proud of these flies because its going to a great cause. And unlike a fly swap where the other people only get two of your flies this person will get 114 flies and they are bound to catch a fish on one of my flies. Who ever wins these flies has to catch a fish on one of them before they lose them all that is the only stipulation for this. And throwing up a pic would be cool also.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Great Looking Flies!!!!!I also have donated to organizations for
fund raisers myself and it makes you feel really good that they are
going to a good cause!!! Those flies will make someone very happy as well!!!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Excellent flies, thank you. I haven't tied in some years, sold my vise and most of stuff. I do have some feathers,fur,sheniel (sp?)etc. I'll donate for anyone thats tying at the outing to use. I'll dig through my stuff and get what I have left together. 

I'm mainly a spawn person now, so I think those will come in handy. Thanks, and will post a pic after I catch one with those.


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

I have my flies done now also. I cant post a pic due to the camera being broken :sad: (sorry). But, I added a few more flies so there are now 4 dozen w/box for the raffle. The 18th cant get here soon enough!


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

You guys are killing me here, all these prizes and I can't be in the drawing.:lol:

Thanks again for the donations, people are going to be leaving this thing with some nice stuff.

There are prizes being added to the list almost daily that we haven't announced yet, but we will.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Why can't you be in the drawing Shawn?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

wyldkat49766 said:


> Why can't you be in the drawing Shawn?


I'd like to see him win that custom rod, then try to leave with it! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I don't see an issue myself, it's all in the luck of the draw!


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Burksee said:


> I'd like to see him win that custom rod, then try to leave with it! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I don't see an issue myself, it's all in the luck of the draw!


 
I'd like to see him get the custom rod for all that he has done to get this together. I've fished with him the last few weeks and most don't realize all the behind the scenes stuff he is doing to make this a good time for all.

Not to mention he has out fished me with his current rod and I am fed up with that crap. :lol:

Unfortunately, I will not be able to attend the event but, I would like to see something nice done for those who put hard work into this event and their efforts in the RAT harrassment program.


----------

